# faccia a prugna



## Honda00

Salve. Sto leggendo un libro in cui ho trovato questa espressione: fare una faccia a prugna.

Un personaggio deve rispondere ad una domanda fatta da un altro, ma sta temendo che ci sia un tranello di parole.
Grazie mille per la vostra attenzione.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Honda e benvenut@!
Quello che posso dire, dato il contesto scarno, a proposito della tua richiesta è che il termine _prugna_, in funzione d'aggettivo invariabile (preceduto da un sostantivo), indica che quello che rappresenta questo sostantivo ha il colore rosso violaceo scuro proprio della prugna matura.


----------



## Thime

Sarebbe utile più contesto. Io sono madrelingua italiana, ma non avrei mai immaginato cosa potesse indicare questa espressione. Non credo nemmeno che sia di uso tanto comune. A primo impatto ho pensato che la faccia avesse la forma di una prugna... 
@dragonseven, secondo te quindi sarebbe un po' come dire "divenne violaceo in viso"?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Thime 
Beh, sì; è che con il poco contesto in analisi sono portato a credere a quanto ho scritto, ma potrebbe anche non essere così. L'altra idea che mi è sorta spontanea è stata quella di vedere la faccia che "si rinsecchiva", nel senso di quella classica espressione di disappunto che si nota sul viso di una persona.
 Sono d'accordo con te che non sia d'uso comune, infatti espressioni più comuni per dire la stessa cosa, nella mia opinione, sarebbero ad esempio: "[avere la faccia/ essere diventato] bordeaux", "avere la faccia paonazza", "[divenire/ diventare] paonazzo".


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuta in WRF!
Puoi dirci di che libro si tratta? Non c'è nessun aggettivo ad accompagnare il termine _prugna_, come per esempio _secca _o _cotta_?


----------



## pizzi

Può essere un errore di traduzione pedestre dall'inglese? Cercate qui nel dizionario WR *prune* (non _plum _).


----------



## Honda00

Scusateci per il ritardo!
Grazie e scusatemi per il contesto scarso. Pensavo che fosse un modo di dire stabilito.
Allora forse dovrei interpretarlo come il colore della faccia..?

Ho trovato quell'espressione in un romanzo di Andrea Vitali, ”La leggenda del morto contento”.

La persona che fa 'una faccia a prugna' e' una donna maleducata. In questa scena sta sotto il sole, sotto la finestra della casa di Diomira (che in fatti sta tentando un tranello di parole) e sta gridando verso lei.

Ecco ne aggiungo piu'. Che ne dite?:

La magnana, un po' abbagliata dalla luce e un po' sospettando che Diomira le stesse tentando un tranello di parole, fece una faccia a prugna.
''Alle due spaccate!'' rispose, con una nota d'orgoglio nel tono.


----------



## Necsus

Se dice "_fece _una faccia a prugna" non può riguardare il colorito, ma più probabilmente un'espressione. E quella che più verosimilmente viene evocata dalla prugna (secca) è una faccia contratta, ricca di pieghe e rughe, a esprimere in questo caso probabilmente diffidenza.

PS: "magnana"? hai trascritto giusto? è un termine che non conosco.


----------



## Honda00

Grazie mille, le vostre impressioni mi servono veramente tanto! Questo personaggio dovrebbe avere una faccia cattiva, quindi anche secondo me e' molto naturale interpretarlo 'faccia ricca di pieghe e rughe'!
Tante grazie a voi tutti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Honda,  potresti dire "raggrinzò la faccia" o "aggrottò la fronte". 
Scusa, il termine "magnana" è stato trascritto in modo corretto?


----------



## giginho

Honda00 said:


> Scusateci*mi* per il ritardo!
> Grazie e scusatemi per il contesto scarso. Pensavo che fosse un modo di dire stabilito.
> Allora forse dovrei interpretarlo come il colore della faccia..?
> 
> Ho trovato quell'espressione in un romanzo di Andrea Vitali, ”La leggenda del morto contento”.
> 
> La persona che fa 'una faccia a prugna' e' una donna maleducata. In questa scena sta sotto il sole, sotto la finestra della casa di Diomira (che in fatti *infatti* sta tentando un tranello di parole) e sta gridando verso lei.
> 
> Ecco ne aggiungo piu'. Che ne dite?:
> 
> La magnana, un po' abbagliata dalla luce e un po' sospettando che Diomira le stesse tentando un tranello di parole, fece una faccia a prugna.
> ''Alle due spaccate!'' rispose, con una nota d'orgoglio nel tono.



Ciao Honda!

Innanzi tutto è strabiliante la tua abilità con l'italiano; sembri un madrelingua....complimenti! (ti ho lasciato un paio di piccolissime correzioni, spero che non ti dispiaccia)

Per quanto riguarda la "faccia a prugna" mi lancio in un'interpretazione: penso che la donna, concentrandosi per evitare il tranello, abbia raggrinzito (come suggerito da Anja...ciao cara!!) la faccia, contraendo le labbra e mostrando delle rughe intorno alla bocca ricordando una prugna secca, di qui l'espressione.

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto,

Gigi


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> PS: "magnana"? hai trascritto giusto? è un termine che non conosco.





Anja.Ann said:


> Scusa, il termine "magnana" è stato trascritto in modo corretto?


 Ciao 
Sì, è giusto e corretto. 
Il termine _magnano_ sta ad indicare lo _stagnino _(termine settentrionale per lo _stagnaio_), in realtà colui che ripara(va) le pentole, specialmente quelle in rame.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... quindi dici che qui si parlerebbe di una _stagnina?_


----------



## dragonseven

Purtroppo non ho il libro sottomano. Dovrebbe essere così, ma il termine _magnana_ potrebbe anche essere utilizzato dall'autore come appellativo per la moglie del _magnano_. 
A dire il vero so che se questa donna è Neredonte Ombriani, allora, non avrei dubbi sul suo utilizzo di denominazione alternativa.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, Dragon, hai ragione, è la moglie del magnano. Grazie. 
Ho fatto una piccola ricerca, ecco un paio di link che possono tornare utili anche a *Honda00*: *QUI* è possibile leggere il romanzo in formato digitale, e *QUI* c'è un interessante discussione sullo stesso.


----------



## dragonseven

Perfetto!


----------



## vega3131

Potrebbe essere che "la magnana" sia la moglie del "magnan", il fabbro/calderaio. E' un fenomeno che si nota spesso nei dialetti, dove l'appellativo della donna è derivato dal mestiere del marito, vedi "la pastora", "la fornara", il che non significa necessariamente che la donna eserciti quell'attività.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Vega, 





vega3131 said:


> Potrebbe essere È che "la magnana" sia è la moglie del "magnan", il fabbro/calderaio. E' un fenomeno che si nota spesso nei dialetti, dove l'appellativo della donna è derivato dal mestiere del marito, vedi "la pastora", "la fornara", il che non significa necessariamente che la donna eserciti quell'attività.


 Scusami per la correzione ma è già stata appurata da Necsus la veridicità di quanto metti in dubbio.


----------

